# Boa Boots, boot help



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

After having several boa boots I will never go back.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i just got some boas for this seasonso ill have to see how they do. they dont seem to loosen at all, but it is very easy to make them too tight to the point of loss of circulation. so you kinda have to look out for that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

really? thats awesome! what makes them so great cubllsu?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

They do not loosen up and it is super easy to adjust them. Generally when I first put them on I don't make them real tight and just adjust a little if I need to while riding. When I say, "while riding", I literally mean while moving down the hill. Try to do that with laces! Laces always loosen up throughout the day; boas don't.

You will have people that will say that if a cable breaks it ruins your day but I only had one cable issue and fixed it fairly easily. You can always ask the company for a few extra laces and then there really is no reason at all to worry.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm a recent BOA convert as well. Most BOA boots I've tried are on the stiffer side so I can't say I'd never go back to a softer boot, but once my 32 Focus BOAs were broken in, I was in love. They are the stiffest boots I've owned, by far, but they haven't affected my progression.

BOA isn't a scam, it has pros and cons just like any other speed lace system out there. For me, with two reels, I can dial them in perfectly and they stay dialed all day. The system is self contained so I don't have to deal with a rogue lace if they get untied. Its faster. The cons, boots are heavier and stiffer. Once the BOA lace breaks, its not a 2 minute fix (but neither are the solomon laces)


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> You will have people that will say that if a cable breaks it ruins your day but I only had one cable issue and fixed it fairly easily. You can always ask the company for a few extra laces and then there really is no reason at all to worry.


I think I needed you around the first time I had to take my reel apart. Nerve wracking experience, I thought I was going to strip the tiny screw heads. But you're right, after that first time, I don't worry about breaking a lace at all


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

sook said:


> I'm a recent BOA convert as well. Most BOA boots I've tried are on the stiffer side so I can't say I'd never go back to a softer boot, but once my 32 Focus BOAs were broken in, I was in love. They are the stiffest boots I've owned, by far, but they haven't affected my progression.


Also have the focus boa. Got the Vans Aura this year for a softer boot than the focus. They are right in the middle of Vans stiffness ratings. I think I'll like them a lot.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> Also have the focus boa. Got the Vans Aura this year for a softer boot than the focus. They are right in the middle of Vans stiffness ratings. I think I'll like them a lot.


Never tried Vans boots ever, going to have to check those out. I've only had the 32's, DC judges and inherited a pair of K2s that didn't fit me very well. All felt pretty stiff until I broke them in.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

I can see it being really nice, especially compared to all the other "speed lacing" boots out now. That said, I've never had much trouble with standard laces coming loose or breaking. Just double loop around the top, and double knot. From looking at boas more, replacing a lace shouldn't be too difficult either- as long as you have a spare on hand. Not going to throw an old shoelace on like you used to be able to. 

Boas do seem slightly stiffer than other boots I've tried. Probably just a matter of more even tension over the length of the lace. I'm in love with the Ride Jackson Boa- no heavier than any other boot really. And I've tried on a lot of boots from K2, DC, Burton, Salomon, etc.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> After having several boa boots I will never go back.


Me either. I'm not even going to try it on if it's not focus Boa.



cubllsu8338 said:


> They do not loosen up and it is super easy to adjust them. Generally when I first put them on I don't make them real tight and just adjust a little if I need to while riding. When I say, "while riding", I literally mean while moving down the hill. Try to do that with laces!


Same here. Riding with mittens on. Just reach down and crank that knob through your snowpants. 

I had one lace issue where it refused to come loose. They suggest you yank on it first as it's usually a jam in the coil of the wire around the reel. That didn't work, so I took the reel apart (actually it's not a very long or difficult process, don't work yourself up over it) and pried the wire out of the jam. Boots fixed.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> I had one lace issue where it refused to come loose. They suggest you yank on it first as it's usually a jam in the coil of the wire around the reel. That didn't work, so I took the reel apart (actually it's not a very long or difficult process, don't work yourself up over it) and pried the wire out of the jam. Boots fixed.


Same issue I had. Cable had wrapped over itself, easy fix. I actually recommend taking apart your boa boots when you first get them because once you do it once, it is as easy as pie. Might as well get used to it warm and cozy at home rather than when you are at the mountain, freaking out that you are missing riding while also trying to figure out how to remove the dial. Really a very simple design which makes it very easy to take apart; at the most it would be 10 minutes and that is probably an over estimate.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> Same issue I had. Cable had wrapped over itself, easy fix. I actually recommend taking apart your boa boots when you first get them because once you do it once, it is as easy as pie. Might as well get used to it warm and cozy at home rather than when you are at the mountain, freaking out that you are missing riding while also trying to figure out how to remove the dial. Really a very simple design which makes it very easy to take apart; at the most it would be 10 minutes and that is probably an over estimate.


Good recommendation. That was me in the corner of the lodge with the little screwdriver trying to get back out there. Agreed with the time estimate. Done it a few times myself and it averages around 5 min.


----------

